# ATV Trail Ride Review: High Point in Elko, GA



## Suthrn98

Just got home. Ride was great. There is a little bit of everything for everyone. There weren't a whole lot of people out there, but with Facebook being their only avenue for advertisement, I can understand. I don't Facebook, but I do get on a lot of these forums. 

As for riding there is a long loop which consists of 10 miles of good trails. Some technical stuff with hills and ruts and mud. There are some NASTY mud holes, one namely call "The Black Hole", which has supposedly captured a lot of people's quads, including a buddy's Brute as soon as we got off the trailer almost. This hole is not even a mile in on the trail. There are two "ponds" to wheel in. One is really small, and the other is rather large. About the size of the big play pond at The Boondocks. There are some good holes down in the bottom that are black mud holes, but my Foreman with one axle in the front missing in front, got to go through. After time, I could see this not happening after people tearing it up in there. There is a half loop which cuts the 10 mile trail in half. Along the half loop, you have a trail the leads off to the big pond. We rode with the guys who were putting the ride together, and there are plenty more trails they can open and are debating, but my buddy and I are going to try and help organize something to where we can make sure the trails are one direction if they decide to open some more. They said there is a creek that can be ridden in that is very forgiving as it has a rocky bottom that isn't muddy or have big expectant holes that you may lose your bike in. The creek is not ready, but maybe with time, they (we) can get that done. 

As for camping, there is plenty of room for your camper or tent. No, it's not 5600 acres like The Boondocks, but these guys have about 1800 usable acres to have a blast with. There are no showers on the premises, or concessions, but I'm sure with a little support or maybe some sponsorship of some sort, I don't see why they couldn't at least get someone with a trailer or at least a large cooler and sell soft drinks and water by the can. 

The park is not hard to find at all, and it is only about 5-10 miles from downtown Perry, GA. In Perry, there are plenty of hotels and restaurants to eat at if you wanted to make it an all weekend event and needed to shower or get some food and didn't want to camp. 

Overall, I think they have a good thing there and the ability to make it a GREAT thing. There is another two or three of us that are going to collaborate with the guys that run it and see if we can put together something for maybe a concert to help bring the people out. For only $10 to ride for a day, without the fear of the game warden or county mount mes to hassle you, I think everyone would enjoy it. There is another one already in the works planned for the third weekend in August. Hopefully these guys can get a good thing going and that will provide us guys in the central GA area one more great place to ride. 

I should have taken my phone to capture some footage and some pictures of the ride. Look them up on Facebook.

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Sorry for the long read, I just felt these guys deserved a good review. Plus there weren't the first dirt bikes out there and the only race bike I seem was a Silverback equipped renegade.


----------



## Polaris425

Good review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Nice review hopefully u guys can get it goin big


----------



## Suthrn98

Thanks guys. I really have no part in this. I told them I would help where I could, but thanks. I do hope they can get it going. Would be nice to have a trail ride fairly close that I could call my home trail ride.


----------



## Fish Hook

Would really like some contact info on this place or something. I live in middle GA and I'm always looking for a place to ride. I'm having a hard time finding it on Facebook.


----------

